# tec model 1303 transmission



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

transmission has a hydrostatic drive on it no idea what kind cant find no # of any kind. Anyone know how they come apart don't want to bust it. Needs a seal or oring in it. Out of a monkey ward is a Tecumseh model 1303 trans axle Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect the Peerless/Tecumseh model number is: 1300-1303

Go to a site like mymowerparts and search on the model number.


----------

